# BAGHDAD | IRAQ GATE | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Location : Muthanna airportNext to the new parliament buildingVersus Zawra ParkNear Baghdad Gate projectAbout the Project: luxury residential towers (20 fl ), and a 5-star hotel ( 30 fl ) and Office tower ( 30 fl ) .


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

wow. This is big


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## VIP311 (Dec 5, 2012)

abit old but has good info 

بغداد /دنانير/..أعلنت هيئة استثمار بغداد عن توفير 20 ألف فرصة عمل مباشرة عن طريق إنشاء 40 صرح استثماري متنوع في مدينة بغداد نهاية العام الحلي.
وقال رئيس هيئة استثمار بغداد شاكر الزاملي في تصريح خاص لمراسل وكالة (دنانير) ان هيئة الاستثمار هيأت ومن خلال مشاريعها القائمة فرص عمل مباشرة تصل الى 20 ألف فرصة نهاية العام الحالي فضلا عن أضعاف هذا الرقم من العمالة غير المباشرة توزعت على أكثر من 40 مشروع استثماري منها ما انجز ومنها ماتم تحويله و ماهو قيد الإنجاز.
وتابع الزاملي أن الهيئة ركزت اهتمامها خلال النصف الأول من العام الحالي على المشاريع السكنية مشيرا الى ان اغلب تلك المشاريع تم تحويلها إلى الشركات المنفذة قبل الأيام .
واضاف : بدء العمل بشكل فعلي في مشروع بوابة العراق قرب مطار المثنى من قبل شركة عراقية أردنية حيث تم تثبيت الرافعات الرأسية في موقع العمل فضلا عن وصول رافعات إضافية الى الحدود العراقية الأردنية وهي في طريقها الى موقع العمل .
وبين ان المشروع المذكور سيوفر 5 آلاف وحدة سكنية للمواطنين ، موضحا : ستوزيع الوحدات السكنية بطريقة البيع بالتقسيط على غرار مشروع بسماية السكني ، حيث سيتم الإعلان عن بدء التسجيل على الوحدات السكنية خلال فترة قصيرة .

http://www.dananernews.com/News_Print.php?ID=1654


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice design.:cheers:


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Not exactly a stunning design, but it is certainly an impressive housingproject


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Opening of Dorchester Office - Baghdad 























































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

:cheers::cheers:




























































































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Iraq Gate


12.10.2013





































































​


----------



## blackroseimmortal (Nov 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, outworn


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Is this a turk. Company again? Looks like the Copy of a compl. Project from Istanbul...It is truely not an eyesore-hope the one in Iraq looks better. But anyway, I am sure a lot of new housing is needed over there...

If you wanna know how it might look when completed take a look here-it's a Streetview:

http://harita.yandex.com.tr/?ll=29....85~dir:-104.71464492883257,-4.388612876403754

Some pics: https://www.google.com/search?q=ken...662&dpr=1#hl=de&q=kent+plus+atasehir&tbm=isch


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## BJK67 (Mar 25, 2010)

Istanbul Atasehir 2.0


----------

